# Any Riding in Norway? (x-post 29er)



## SnakeCharmer (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm headed over to Norway the last 2 weeks of June. Anybody know if there is some mtb'n to be done? I'll be near the Aalesund, west coast, fjords area.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Thre was just a post about Norway.... I think in the "passion" section: something about fjords..

right, it is here:
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=198342&highlight=fjords

edit:
Most likely you will need somebody to guide you. Maybe you could find something if you send a message to "Biking Viking" or some other Norwegian.


----------



## laurids (Jun 14, 2006)

I´m from aalesund. Send me an email at [email protected] 
I´ll see if i can dig up some old articles about biking in the area.


----------



## SnakeCharmer (Sep 23, 2005)

Perttime, thanks for the link to biking viking video, excellent stuff. Laurids, What is the riding season over there, May to October? I guess it depends on how high up one goes. I send you an email, thanks.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Riding season...

Norway looks very different from Finland (my home) but here the winter does not necessarily stop the riding: Trails just outside town stay open because lots of people walk their dogs there. Actually, the trails become easier, in many cases, because the snow smooths over the roots and rocks.

Spring and autumn may be difficult because of the mud and/or melting snow. Either you sink into the stuff and cannot go anywhere or you want to avoid ruining the trails.


----------



## RHF (Mar 9, 2008)

*how was it*

Charmer, did you get out on the trails? I may be headed to Norway in June (Oslo and Voss)- did you find any good guides or websites?


----------



## SnakeCharmer (Sep 23, 2005)

RHF, I only had the opportunity for 1 paved and dirt combonation ride near Vik on a borrowed heavy cross bike. Better than no riding at all. Not much biking info in smaller towns. I did find a bike sports shop in Lillehammer (where the Olympics were) that had some local ideas. Here's a link for a Voss article, June extreme sports week, http://outside.away.com/outside/destinations/200405/europe_adventure_3.html I didn't get any time in Oslo, but it's a large city, so you should be able to find local shops and web info. Please post if you find something, I'll probably go there again. I'd take one of my old bikes over if I could find a place to ride it. -SnakeCharmer


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh man,

your kidding me.










I`m from Norway, down south our season is ALL YEAR and the trials ROCK !

This is literely my back yard..










There are hundreds of riders willing to guide you around so if anyone comes over give me a shout and I`ll find you someone who can guide.

Oslo has some good riding but basicly its all good wherever you go.

So grab yourself a beer and check out the thread on ridemonkey https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=80811

:thumbsup:


----------



## stingray_coach (Jun 27, 2006)

fux said:


> Oh man,
> 
> your kidding me.
> 
> ...


Man, my wife and I will be up there the last 2 weeks of July and want to ride. We have freinds in Oslo...are you close?


----------



## fux (Oct 21, 2006)

There is some good riding in Oslo but its 5 hours away from me.

LOADS of fellas in Oslo will be willing to guide you. Just remind me a few weeks before you come over and I`ll put you in touch with some of the Oslo boys.

You can also come over here, http://terrengsykkel.no/forum/arena/ubbthreads.php

It`s in hurdey gurdey but as soon as you post english, they will make you feel welcome.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dazed (Feb 7, 2004)

I agree with Fux. Check in on terrengsykkel.no asking for riding buddies/guides, and you'll be all set.


----------



## Jonah Hex (Jan 14, 2009)

...fell off my chair reading the "hurdey gurdey" remark Rob


----------



## Jorgen (May 13, 2004)

http://terrengsykkel.no/ubb/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=678890#Post678890

Too many to post, so be patient and enjoy.

Alesund has some pretty big mountains for you, with great trails.
I would contact http://blogg.gravityride.no/#home as they are locals, and know alot about the riding around Alesund.
LONG hard ride up, and the best trails on the way down, together with an amazing view.

No need to go all the way to Oslo for a ride when you are in Alesund. Take the boat to Trondheim, drive to Oppdal or Skeikampen. Or get in touch with the locals.

Aren't there any pictures from the "organized" mountainday around Alesund last summer somewhere?(talking to the other Norwegians now)


----------



## Jorgen (May 13, 2004)

update...

Several of these trails are about 2 hours from Alesund.
http://www.petefagerlin.com/norway.htm

Video from the road-trip(with some Oslo-stuff too) right-click -sav as http://www.petefagerlin.com/video/norway06.wmv


----------

